# NEW Mexico - Alamogordo to Roswell?



## neeliec (Mar 8, 2017)

Asking those familiar with this part of New Mexico for comments/advice regarding driving from Alamogordo to Roswell. Google gives 2 suggested routes. 

*#1 US-54 E/US-70 E to US-380 E*

*#2 US-82 E to US-285 N to US-380 E*

The routes differ by only 20 miles and/or 30 minutes, so we are open to either choice. But since we are not familiar at all with this part of NM, we would appreciate some input as to any road conditions/issues to be aware of, etc. with either way.

We will be traveling this area March 18 - 20. Thanks so much!

Eileen in AZ


----------



## C Nash (Mar 8, 2017)

What will you be traveling in?  #2 may be best if towing or in a MH.  #1 is probably the best senic


----------



## neeliec (Mar 8, 2017)

C Nash said:


> What will you be traveling in?  #2 may be best if towing or in a MH.  #1 is probably the best senic


Hi C Nash!   We drive a 29' Class A gas, and tow a small toad.  Thanks for the info!  I thought some of the sections of the routes  looked kind of "winding" on the map, so I appreiciate the heads up on that!


----------

